# zantedeschia



## Hakone (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## biothanasis (Jun 15, 2011)

Lovely..!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2011)

Whoo! That's a doozy!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 15, 2011)

Spectacular gold color! Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2011)

Calla lily?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep! It's lily season!


----------

